

Do We Deserve -- or Even Want -- More Jobs? - leahculver
http://www.launch.is/blog/do-we-deserve-or-even-want-more-jobs.html

======
dreamdu5t
OP's post misses the root of the problem: Increasing technological
productivity slowly eliminating the market for manual labor and low-skill
jobs. The only jobs left for these people is service jobs which don't pay
enough. These people aren't going to go away.

Not every human being is a well-adjusted intelligent computer programmer. Some
just want to be told what to do, and get paid for it. These jobs are slowly
being replaced by machines and they will never come back. McDonalds will
eventually replace order-takers with machines, but they will still need
customers. What will this segment of society do?

That seems to only leaves three options to solve the lack of jobs: 1) Create
busywork jobs for them 2) Provide welfare for them 3) Oust them from society

First and third options tend to be impractical, and the second and third
options are objected to by the populace on moral grounds. Leadership chooses
the status quo and the problem just gets worse as the economy becomes
increasingly knowledge-based.

You might think that another option is to give businesses money, but that
doesn't work in the long-run because business' opportunity for investment is
increasingly in ventures where menial labor/low skill jobs are either done
overseas or by machines. Especially in America where you can often get that
labor elsewhere for much cheaper.

